# manual set up of networking?

## WWWW

Hello,

Is there a way to set up networking completely manual without openrc syntax? Or an alternative option to use complete commands with ip command?

openrc syntax seems to be limiting when dealing with complete ip commands lest there is a guide to use iproute2 with openrc syntax.

The problem I am facing is that without out iproute setting up the interfaces there can't be networking and the /etc/init.d/net.ethX interfaces can't be used without first using ip command AND these interfaces can't be persistent because they depend on ip.

Anyone know ideas about getting around this chicken and egg circular vice?

thanks.

PS: I read that post about networking without net scripts but it uses dhcp only.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW,

I don't really understand your problem.  Can you provide a worked example?

The openrc networking will prefer to use iproute2 if you have it installed.

----------

## WWWW

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW,
> 
> I don't really understand your problem.  Can you provide a worked example?
> 
> The openrc networking will prefer to use iproute2 if you have it installed.

 

Thanks for repyling.

I want interfaces that don't exist without iproute2 having created them yet. Something akin to bridge.

/etc/conf.d/net has syntax such as config_ethX="options"

but if the interface doesn't exist because ip has to create them first?

Can ip do all this via openrc?

In other words if I have net.vethX that depends on several steps by ip can I add those steps in /etc/conf.d/net?

I can do this manually using ip. What I am trying to do is issue PLAIN ip commands in /etc/conf.d/net. Is this possible? Does the net script have syntax for ip command?

thanks.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

WWWW,

bridges work.

```
# eth interfaces for firewall

# we don't want them getting IP addresses

# as they are being donated to bridges

config_eth0="null"

config_eth1="null"

config_eth2="null"

config_eth3="null"

config_eth4="null"

# the DMZ

bridge_br1="eth2"

config_br1="192.168.10.254/24"

# wireless

bridge_br2="eth3"

config_br2="192.168.54.254/24"

# protected wired

bridge_br3="eth4"
```

There is some documentation is /usr/share/... somewhere, including a fully commented net file

-- edit --

Look in /usr/share/doc/netifrc-0.2.4/ or whatever version you have

----------

## WWWW

ok I will read that file with examples.

But your example has the syntax with options hidden. I was talking something like this

config_iproute="ip add ..."

you see, using plain commands, unless there some syntax for ip command already.

a bridge interface can be created by different utilities all which have their own options syntax.

I don't know if I am being clear.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

WWWW,

Thats the net file using iproute2 to create bridges.

PPP and PPPoE both work too.

If you really need to do it by hand, see /etc/local.d/README

You still haven't given a worked example.

----------

